# what kind of food do you feed your hedgehog`s?



## HeDgielOver101 (Jul 25, 2010)

8in1 Ultra-Blend Select Nutrient Roch Hedghehog Diet is what i provide for Emma. Is this good food to be feeding her with?


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I'd suggest feeding dry cat food... because I don't think I've heard of anyone feeding that here.

Check out the thread on the list of approved dry cat foods


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

HeDgielOver101 said:


> 8in1 Ultra-Blend Select Nutrient Roch Hedghehog Diet is what i provide for Emma. Is this good food to be feeding her with?


That stuff is one of the worse things you can feed a hedgehog


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

There is a great list under the food & nutrition section. It lists all the recommended dry cat food. There's also lists on what other types of food you can give them, like fruits & veggies. And what are toxic & should be avoided. 
Most people on here will mix together a few kinds of the dry cat food. Then also give snacks like mealworms, fruits & veggies. 
I hope that helps a bit.


----------

